# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Venomous collection

## reptileexperts

Instead of updating various threads, I thought I could consolidate our animals in one post. We've been expanding a bit into arboreal Vipers, and a few more Bitis. We have a 1.1 pair of lubricus lubricus on the way, so lots of excitement here! 


Lake Nakuru Puff Adder, male 



Female Puff Adder 



Our west African Gaboon Viper female - Rosy


Our west African Gaboon Viper male - Handsome


A nice feeding shot of our Trans-pecos copperhead thanks to my wife 


Copper, our southern copperhead 


Jafar angry because I took his hide out for better viewing for some guests. Naja siamensis - indochinese spitting cobra 


East Ghana Rhino Viper, Dino 


Chomper Our Gila Monster getting sexed via ultrasound 


Ducky our yearling Gila monster prob female 



Mottled Rock Rattlesnake 


Banded Rock Rattlesnake, Franklin mountain locale, male - Aladdin 


Golden Eyelash Viper 


Toothless, Black Squam 


Mushu, our Red Squam


Our coral cobra raffia - Aspedilaps lubricus cowlesi 

Enjoy! Will post updates in this thread from now on  :Smile:  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-22-2017),_Ashley96_ (03-21-2017),Atsirk15 (03-17-2017),bigSAK (03-17-2017),*Bogertophis* (06-06-2018),C.Marie (06-06-2018),_Dianne_ (11-17-2018),_distaff_ (03-17-2017),dr del (03-17-2017),_Dxw425_ (11-27-2017),_EDR_ (03-17-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (03-19-2017),e_nigma (01-26-2019),Gio (03-17-2017),_JodanOrNoDan_ (03-17-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),_ladywhipple02_ (03-17-2017),maausen (03-19-2017),Maru (02-03-2019),Mike17 (03-18-2017),_MR Snakes_ (12-27-2018),_Najakeeper_ (12-11-2017),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-24-2019),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-04-2020),Reptimom (03-17-2017),_Ridinandreptiles_ (02-01-2019),ringorock (05-02-2017),_rlditmars_ (03-17-2017),_Ronniex2_ (05-31-2017),rottn (06-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-17-2017),_WmHrbst_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## rlditmars

Really nice. Love the Rhino Viper and the TP Copperhead

----------

_reptileexperts_ (03-17-2017)

----------


## ladywhipple02

I love their names, particularly Toothless - and they're all beautiful animals!

----------

_reptileexperts_ (03-17-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

they're all just so darn cool. thanks for posting them all in one place!

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

You have a lot of beautiful animals. The female gaboon and the copperheads are my favorites. I wish that my lifestyle allowed me to keep but it is not to be. Stay safe.

----------


## reptileexperts

> You have a lot of beautiful animals. The female gaboon and the copperheads are my favorites. I wish that my lifestyle allowed me to keep but it is not to be. Stay safe.


Cheers. Safety is our number 1 priority. For us and the animals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-22-2017),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-24-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

awesome stuff!!!

----------


## reptileexperts

Thanks all  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-24-2019)

----------


## Gio

Wonderful update!

I really think the Rhino Viper. The color and pattern is special. How similar in behavior and venom type are they to the Gabby? They look related in many ways.

Quite the changeup from the retics.

Are you still working with retics, or is this current direction too demanding to deal with other species?

We miss you in the retic section, but it is understandable if you have to focus more on this more advanced level of snake keeping.

What is your easiest access to anti-venom if needed? I know you are rather intelligent and have researched all the potential hazards.

I'm just curious if you have it at home, or if you have to be transported. I don't know any "hot" keepers personally so I'm just wondering what the typical plan of action is.

Don't answer if you don't like that question.

Bottom line is you have a very unique group there, and a lot of folks here are eager to learn about them.

Excellent post.

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-24-2019),_reptileexperts_ (03-18-2017)

----------


## EDR

Great collection thanks for sharing. The golden eyelash and cooperhead are my favs. I really liked the gila monsters also.

----------

e_nigma (01-26-2019),_reptileexperts_ (03-18-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

> Wonderful update!
> 
> I really think the Rhino Viper. The color and pattern is special. How similar in behavior and venom type are they to the Gabby? They look related in many ways.
> 
> Quite the changeup from the retics.
> 
> Are you still working with retics, or is this current direction too demanding to deal with other species?
> 
> We miss you in the retic section, but it is understandable if you have to focus more on this more advanced level of snake keeping.
> ...


Rhino Vipers are bred to gaboons to produce gabino in captivity and the wild. So they are fairly close genetically. However, their husbandry is quite different. Gaboons can handle warmer environments up to 85-88 without much of an issue, they can be kept around 60% humidity, and generally do well in display enclosures. Rhinos, need to be kept around 70% humidity and need to stay at or below 80 degrees in temp. Gaboons can eat a decent sized meal weekly, rhinos require less food and have a slower metabolism due to temperatures. Most rhinos don't live past a year in captivity, then many of those survivors don't live past 2. They seem to handle variations in conditions at a young age much better than into adulthood. On top of this, different locale of rhinos do differently in different enclosures. Uganda need to be left completely alone for 5-7 days at a time in a tub. Keeping them in a vision or AP display setup will generally lead to their death from stress, even opening their tub daily can lead to death from stress as it did with a good friends. Ghana are the most common and most robust to being in display caging. But they need to grow up in a tub first in order to be strong. Gaboons can go in a display from birth and be happy. 

We still have a handful of retics, our big dwarf purple, dwarf white phase het stripe male, super dwarf male and female tigers, golden child HOGS male and Phantom Sunfire Het. Stripe female. It's a lot of work, and I won't be moving any deeper into retics, but we still have plans to produce cows in the future to hopefully see at least a partly return on investment into that project. 

Our snakes either have locale antivenin available, no antivenin made for them, or a common polyvalent stocked readily at the zoo about an hour half from here (which is where the expert toxicologist for snake bite is located anyway). I would like to get SAIMR on hand and keep 5 vials always available, but with short shelf life for the cost of it, it's hard to justify when the zoo stocks ample of it since they maintain a collection with many of the snakes listed under the polyvalent. There is a group about 2 hours from here starting an antivenin bank where keepers can join and help pay to keep supplies on hand to guarentee your species are covered. The only specific antivenin I have not been able to confirm if it's local is for the squams since there is no antivenin for this species specifically, but echis is reported to be effective. We have all medical protocols for our species so if worst case happened, we would begin transport to Ben Taub in Houston with protocol in hand and let our toxicologist know we're in route while he preps the AV (he's friends with most local hot keepers on Facebook and post when he goes out drinking or vacation so folks know to avoid risky animals during this time lol). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-22-2017),_Ba11er_ (05-06-2017),_Dianne_ (11-17-2018),Gio (03-18-2017),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-24-2019),rottn (06-22-2018)

----------


## rock

Wow.  That really escalated quickly.  One awesome animal picture after another.   :Salute:

----------


## Gio

Thanks for the rundown. Anybody thinking of keeping hots should study your procedures. 

Also thanks for the insight on those vipers. I hope you can keep rihno going into adulthood.

----------


## reptileexperts

> Thanks for the rundown. Anybody thinking of keeping hots should study your procedures. 
> 
> Also thanks for the insight on those vipers. I hope you can keep rihno going into adulthood.


That's the idea! I have a friend who has raised them for years, he's been mentoring me on specifics that work well for this species. Heat, stress, being too wet, or being overfed kills rhinos in captivity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-18-2017)

----------


## dkatz4

> That's the idea! I have a friend who has raised them for years, he's been mentoring me on specifics that work well for this species. Heat, stress, being too wet, or being overfed kills rhinos in captivity. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



[IMG][/IMG]
 :Razz:

----------


## Mike17

Wow! I would really like to get in touch with you, I've always loved snakes, my fav the gaboons... Shortly I fulfilled a lifelong desire of owning a snake for now a ball python, I hope to progress into a green tree python and one day a gaboon, but before that I have way to many questions.

Thanks for sharing!!! Splendid collection you have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> That's the idea! I have a friend who has raised them for years, he's been mentoring me on specifics that work well for this species. Heat, stress, being too wet, or being overfed kills rhinos in captivity. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All around great info.

Showing the true passion, care and responsibilities involved. I'd say the "ambassador for the hobby award" could go to you for this latest thread. 

I have a book with the picture of a beautiful rhino viper. I thought it may have been the most stunning pattern/color combo I've ever seen.

Also thanks for the update on the retic stuff. Its always nice to re-read your past info and look at the videos.

Well done sir!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-22-2017),_reptileexperts_ (03-18-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

Rosy eating last night 


Fresh food belly 


The girl who is probably the shyest Puff Adder... she'll only eat when I leave the room. Till then she keeps an eye on her food and me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

rottn (06-22-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Nice selfie stick shot from last night 


And an updated shot with new lighting installed for our trans-pecos copperhead after her meal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Mike17 (03-21-2017),rottn (06-22-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## WmHrbst

Incredible collection! The Golden Eyelash Viper...stunning!

----------


## reptileexperts

Baby lepidus lepidus when we first got him 



And just because this has been one of my favorite shots of the golden eyelash I'll move it here as well. 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-19-2019),Mike17 (03-22-2017),_rock_ (03-25-2017),rottn (06-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Finally did a real photoshoot with the male and female puff adders today. 


And our boy Leo gave a fresh shed. So updated pics of him as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-19-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Another fresh shot. 


Leo again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-19-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

A few new pickups this weekend! 

Naja siamensis 

Gabino (rhinoceros x nasicornis)

Transpecos Copperhead (A. c. pictigaster)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-22-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## Booper

Ha, that last one in the tub looks so angry. 'Let me out, and then we'll see who's the tough guy!' 
What a beautiful collection though!

----------

_reptileexperts_ (04-24-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

Meanwhile, these guys are trying to help increase the numbers every day :Smile:  

Banded Rock Rattlesnakes after the female dropped her fresh shed. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

More update photos from this weekend. 

Gaboon, Guarico Rattlesnake, and Gabino 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Some scenes from last night

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Aste88 (05-06-2017),dr del (05-06-2017),_jmcrook_ (05-06-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Could watch these two all day

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

cron14 (05-09-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),Reptimom (05-09-2017),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Spent a small bit of time with the hots and our Sony today. Couple of our rattlesnakes and our lovely eyelash viper 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

dr del (05-12-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),rottn (06-22-2018),srp1102 (11-03-2017),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Young Naja siamensis, and our rhino viper after his hour long soak today. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-19-2019),Neal (06-25-2017),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Last night's cleaning and feeding. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-22-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),rottn (06-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## Albert Clark

Thank you so much for the tour and the insight! There is the fact that reptile reproduction never gets old, but venomous reptile reproduction is truly an amazing accomplishment. Grats. Oh, and i looked up "responsible venomous keeper" and your picture was there. Thanks..   :Good Job:

----------

_reptileexperts_ (05-22-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

Brought out the pifanorum for some real photos finally. Started using shift boxes again since our adult spitter is getting a little more charging these days. Cleaned the gabino and recovered a nice fang as well as a tooth from our big 14 ft reticulated python!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

gdawgs56 (01-28-2019),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),Reptimom (05-30-2017),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Our still yet to be named opal eyelash viper and a quick snippet of the infamous toothless, our African Bush viper, chilling on his moss

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-19-2019),rottn (06-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018),vikingr (05-31-2017)

----------


## Ronniex2

really awesomwe collection,  i love "toothless" ... i was like what kind of viper is toothless... then i put it together ... #howtotrainmydragon... lmfao :Very Happy:

----------

_reptileexperts_ (05-31-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

From shed last night to awesome new skin this morning. Had to grab some update shots. 

Bitis nasicornis 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

dr del (06-11-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Fresh sheds for the bandeds so fresh pic! Hoping the female is Gravid!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Shes such a diva and a fresh image or handsome our WA Gaboon male 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Rosy and meano-gabino yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Couple shots from feeding 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-11-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Our latest picked up yesterday 

European Long-nosed Vipers 

Vipera ammodytes ammodytes 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-26-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

A few of our pick ups from a show this past weekend! 

Rough-scaled Death Adder 
Red Spitting Cobra 
Angolan Coral Cobra
Female Long-nosed Viper 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-11-2017),_jmcrook_ (07-11-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## Gio

Everything looks good there Cody.

I miss your retic updates a lot, but my curiosity peaks when I see animals that very few people keep.

Very few folks I encounter in the hobby actually come from a biology background and that's where most of my interest lies when it comes to snakes. 

Its good to see you pop in here so I'll simply say thanks for the update post!

----------

_reptileexperts_ (07-15-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

> Everything looks good there Cody.
> 
> I miss your retic updates a lot, but my curiosity peaks when I see animals that very few people keep.
> 
> Very few folks I encounter in the hobby actually come from a biology background and that's where most of my interest lies when it comes to snakes. 
> 
> Its good to see you pop in here so I'll simply say thanks for the update post!


Retics are definitely good still. When we moved about 2-3 years ago, the new house doesn't have massive space for doing videos, so we have to take them outside for even pictures now. The venomous just give us the ability to work with them in a smaller space. 

The neat things about venomous is definitely studying the evolutionary behavior that comes with them. Death Adders for instance, are a part of PNG / Australia where no "vipers" exist. Instead they have these awesome little adders that are true elapid (front fixed fangs) with a strong neurotoxin. They resemble vipers in their morphology and behavior. A true "intermediate" species to the link between vipers and elapids!

----------

Gio (07-26-2017),rottn (06-22-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Some fresh shots and some combined shots

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-26-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),rottn (06-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Our Male Vipera ammodytes ammodytes enjoying their new enclosures after we finished their 3d backgrounds 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Awesome looking collection. I'm getting ready to take my first plunge into venomous but not quite on the scale you are. I'm thinking of getting a Gila or Beaded Lizard as I've always wanted one since a kid.

----------


## Gio

> Retics are definitely good still. When we moved about 2-3 years ago, the new house doesn't have massive space for doing videos, so we have to take them outside for even pictures now. The venomous just give us the ability to work with them in a smaller space. 
> 
> The neat things about venomous is definitely studying the evolutionary behavior that comes with them. Death Adders for instance, are a part of PNG / Australia where no "vipers" exist. Instead they have these awesome little adders that are true elapid (front fixed fangs) with a strong neurotoxin. They resemble vipers in their morphology and behavior. A true "intermediate" species to the link between vipers and elapids!


The sound of applause!

Keep the updates coming, and enjoy the adventures of the new home and whatever else comes your way.

I would be grateful if you did another retic video or an update.

You are an asset to this board in many ways, and I hope people appreciate the biology background you bring along too.

Enjoy the rest of the summer.

----------

_reptileexperts_ (07-28-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

Another round of images 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-19-2019),rottn (06-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Just some feeding shots 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (08-07-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),rottn (06-22-2018)

----------


## Gio

Looking good.

I love the coloring and pattern on #1.

----------


## reptileexperts

More banded rock rattlesnake copulation.
Handsome the gaboon thriving and happy 
And the male pallida hangs out next to the female for the first time! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (08-21-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),rottn (06-22-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Some cell shots after putting in New lighting on some of the snakes. And Some studio shots of the male Naja pallida and female eyelash viper. 

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-19-2019),rottn (06-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Some of our crew from last nights feeding fun. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (10-13-2017),_jmcrook_ (10-13-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),rottn (06-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

A couple of our new additions! 

Pseudechis colletti 
Naja sputatrix 
Naja naja karachiensis 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (11-02-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),rottn (06-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## artgecko

Nice photography.  It looks like your new lighting in your cages is great.. Did you switch to LEDs?  One of these days I'm going to have to invest in a nice DSLR, a light box, and learn how to take good photos of my collection.

----------


## reptileexperts

> Nice photography.  It looks like your new lighting in your cages is great.. Did you switch to LEDs?  One of these days I'm going to have to invest in a nice DSLR, a light box, and learn how to take good photos of my collection.


Yes we went with LED for the new caging and I love it! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Couple more from tonight. 

Pseudechis colletti
Crotalus lepidus lepidus 
Bothriechis schlegelii 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

dr del (11-03-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),rottn (06-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## Ba11er

Your collection is something to behold. I appreciate the time and effort you must go through to provide us with these amazing photographs.  Thanks !

----------


## hilabeans

Color me thoroughly impressed.  I will love following this thread, you have some stunning animals.   :Bowdown:

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Beautiful snakes! I wouldnt want to mess with these guys but Im glad someone does so we can get pictures like these!

----------


## reptileexperts

One of the behaviors I have been waiting to see since acquiring our Acanthophis rugosus.  This is a special form of luring where the snake utilizes it's tail on the top of its head, almost wearing it as a hat. The snake will ever so lightly twitch the tail until the unsuspecting victim falls for it's ploy. 

Rough-scaled Death Adder, Acanthophis rugosus

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (11-17-2017),*Bogertophis* (06-06-2018),_Dianne_ (11-17-2018),_Godzilla78_ (11-23-2017),_hilabeans_ (11-08-2017),_jmcrook_ (11-08-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2018),rottn (06-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (11-08-2017),wolfy-hound (11-28-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

Thankful for all these amazing animals. 

Pseudechis colletti 
Bitis rhinoceros 
Acanthophis rugosus 
Helodermia suspectum
Naja spatutrix 
Naja siamensis 
Bitis arietans 
Naja siamensis 
Bitis nasicornis x rhinoceros 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-06-2018),_Godzilla78_ (11-23-2017),_jmcrook_ (11-27-2017),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),rottn (06-22-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (11-23-2017),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## Neal

Some nice snakes as always. Man that collett's is beautiful, where did you get her from?

----------


## reptileexperts

Figured I owed you guys an update! 

One new addition since I've last posted, this incredibly awkward but amazing Scaleless Ivory Albino Crotalus atrox. Such a neat snake! Doing some photos today so might get some nice pictures up soon.

Crotalus atrox 
Naja siamensis 
Gabino hybrid 
Bitis rhinoceros 
Pseudechis collettii 
Bitis arietans 
Naja sputatrix 
Crotalus lepidus klauberi 
Bitis rhinoceros 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-06-2018),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2018),rottn (06-22-2018),_ShaneSilva_ (01-18-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Some nice ones from today

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-06-2018),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),_Najakeeper_ (01-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2018),rottn (06-22-2018),_ShaneSilva_ (01-18-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## PandaBurrr

Absolutely beautiful!!! I am speechless.

----------

_reptileexperts_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

New from yesterday 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-06-2018),_Kam_ (11-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Updated pic of the colletts after his recent shed. One of the two new Bothrops alternatus

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-06-2018),KayEmTee (02-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2018),rottn (06-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Little food then shed from our Crotalus atrox

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

*bcr229* (02-15-2018),*Bogertophis* (06-06-2018),C.Marie (06-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2018),rottn (06-22-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Beautiful collection, thanks for sharing.
Please post more pictures of Rosy.  :Very Happy:

----------


## reptileexperts

Another update since the family grew today. 

1.1 Bothrops jararaca 
1.0 Daboia russelii russelii 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-22-2018),rottn (06-22-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Just some shots from last week. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (06-10-2018),Gio (06-22-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-10-2018),rottn (06-22-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Your collection is so totally cool, I live for your updates!

----------


## Team Slytherin

Those atheris!!! Like little baby dragons. They are beautiful <3

----------


## richardhind1972

Amazing pics of your collection 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Took a nice shot of the Russels to really show his true colors and beauty. Also took a nice shot of the trigonacephalus while she was posing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-11-2018),rottn (06-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Massive spam from this past week or so. Added new lighting in the Russell's enclosure allowing for amazing photos now. Grabbed a higher quality photo of the new Bothrops finally, and some random cell pics

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-22-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-22-2018),_RickyNY_ (12-27-2018),rottn (06-22-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Amazing pics 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

What an amazing collection of danger noodles you have there. What is the white one? Vipers are so cool looking. I don't do HOTS personally but love the way they look.

----------


## Gio

Sensational collection there sir!

Good to see you pop in.

Do you still have and retic stuff or has that ship sailed?

----------


## rottn

Breathtaking!  And I am loving all the information you are feeding to us about these beautiful species!  A very educational thread.  Thank you so much.   :Bowdown:

----------


## reptileexperts

> What an amazing collection of danger noodles you have there. What is the white one? Vipers are so cool looking. I don't do HOTS personally but love the way they look.


The white looking viper is a Scaleless Albino Ivory Western Diamondback Rattlesnake

----------


## reptileexperts

> Sensational collection there sir!
> 
> Good to see you pop in.
> 
> Do you still have and retic stuff or has that ship sailed?


Still work with the retics! They'll always have a special place in our lives. Big purple dwarf just gave us a nearly perfect shed a couple days ago, and we've added a Hypo Granite Burmese from a friend of mine at well. We dont have the number of giants we use to, but we still have them.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-20-2018),_jmcrook_ (06-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-02-2018),rottn (07-20-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

From the weekend 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-02-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-02-2018),rottn (07-20-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Such fantastic pics, looks like the last albino has taken a trip to the lipstick isle of the department store,lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

African Gaboon Viper female - Rosy Is my favorite for sure. Such amazing animals.

----------


## reptileexperts

Our latest addition. After the loss of one of our Jararaca due to bothrops failure to thrive, we are branching away from the species which tend to fall into this rut. While our female Jararca is doing well, may we now introduce our absolutely perfect female, Bothrops moojeni, Brazilian Lancehead.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-17-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Noms

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (07-18-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-19-2018),rottn (07-20-2018)

----------


## Daethen

I only have a pair of ball pythons but have really enjoyed looking through this thread.  I have always loved cobras and they are just adorable as babies!!!  I am curious what you used to make your custom wall/backdrop for your enclosures.  I want to do something similar for mine but want to make sure I use safe products.

----------


## reptileexperts

> I only have a pair of ball pythons but have really enjoyed looking through this thread.  I have always loved cobras and they are just adorable as babies!!!  I am curious what you used to make your custom wall/backdrop for your enclosures.  I want to do something similar for mine but want to make sure I use safe products.


The ammodytes enclosure is the only one we made. It was styrofoam cut and sealed with a styrofoam safe spray then painted with a styrofoam safe spray paint. Then glued together and textured with really great stuff spray foam from lowes. The only other background we have is in the Colettes and it's a stock exo terra enclosure background from Petco or expos

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

Daethen (07-20-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Still work with the retics! They'll always have a special place in our lives. Big purple dwarf just gave us a nearly perfect shed a couple days ago, and we've added a Hypo Granite Burmese from a friend of mine at well. We dont have the number of giants we use to, but we still have them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I missed this, and I'm glad I checked in. 

I'm thrilled you still work with the retics, there are a handful of us here with the SD x Dwarf stuff. So far the pure SD is the largest, and is a chronic pusher.

My fella is probably a 7.5 - 8 footer at 2 years 2 months. I'm hoping he tops off.


Your HOTs look wonderful, and I enjoy reading your posts.

----------


## reptileexperts

> I missed this, and I'm glad I checked in. 
> 
> I'm thrilled you still work with the retics, there are a handful of us here with the SD x Dwarf stuff. So far the pure SD is the largest, and is a chronic pusher.
> 
> My fella is probably a 7.5 - 8 footer at 2 years 2 months. I'm hoping he tops off.
> 
> 
> Your HOTs look wonderful, and I enjoy reading your posts.


Locale? 8 ft is fairly large for a pure SD male... my pure kal male anery topped at 4 ft and some change and sired a clutch from a 50% kal female. Is it a mix or one of the newer islands?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Few from this morning 

Psuedechis colletti, Acanthophis rugosus, and Bothrops moojeni

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-22-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (07-21-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Naja sputatrix last night. 

Changing a few things up in the near future. Were sending our big Gabino to a friend in September to move forward with our Moojeni and Russell's Viper breeding project! Will be sad to see the Gabino go, but we have the abilities to make them in the near future (at least attempt). While the opportunity to work with Russell's is always a small window before the price skyrockets again.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-24-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

Our little trig last night and the moojeni being super inquisitive. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (07-26-2018),*Bogertophis* (09-22-2018),e_nigma (01-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-26-2018)

----------


## skydnay

> Our little trig last night and the moojeni being super inquisitive. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Holy moly, what gorgeous snakes you have. I've never heard of a trig before and had to look it up. Green is my favorite color, so it really caught my eye. What a stunning snake.  :Good Job:

----------


## Skyrivers

Love your collection of danger noodles.

----------


## reptileexperts

Sri Lankan Palm Viper or Sri Lankan Green Viper, T. Trigonacephalus 


> Holy moly, what gorgeous snakes you have. I've never heard of a trig before and had to look it up. Green is my favorite color, so it really caught my eye. What a stunning snake.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

e_nigma (01-30-2019),skydnay (07-26-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

New male Russell's Viper, so we have 1.1 


Likewise, our new male Bothrops moojeni, so we have 1.1 as well 



Our new female Bothrops atrox, possibly suspect of being a hypo! Waiting to get a male from the same reserve to see what we can produce.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-22-2018),e_nigma (01-30-2019),_jmcrook_ (09-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-22-2018)

----------


## reptileexperts

photo dump! Been a while 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-27-2018),_dakski_ (12-01-2018),_Dianne_ (12-01-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-01-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-27-2018),_Pengil_ (12-01-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-01-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics as usual

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Hooray 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-27-2018),_Dianne_ (12-27-2018),e_nigma (01-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-27-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

"Golden Eyelash Viper" so sexy yet so deadly. I cant do venomous, just not my thing. Hats off to you though. Best of luck with the hots.

----------

e_nigma (01-30-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

Geebus, great collection but not for everybody. Heck, I have enough angst about getting a couple of BP's! :Taz:

----------


## richardhind1972

Fantastic photos

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

They are stunning!
But to me, personally the risk is not worth it. 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

It's definitely not for everyone, and its nothing that just anyone should get into, especially lightly. There have been 2 Monocoled cobra bites this year in the US that I know of, and 2 squam bites so far this year that i know of plus potentially even more that were not disclosed or released.

----------

_Dianne_ (12-27-2018),e_nigma (01-30-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Be safe!


> It's definitely not for everyone, and its nothing that just anyone should get into, especially lightly. There have been 2 Monocoled cobra bites this year in the US that I know of, and 2 squam bites so far this year that i know of plus potentially even more that were not disclosed or released.


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Godzilla78

> Hooray 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really love those vipers.

----------


## Dianne

Incredible collection!  Thanks for sharing so some of us can live vicariously through you.  :Very Happy:

----------


## reptileexperts

> I really love those vipers.


the second one is a death adder ;-) its actually an elapid, so related to corals and cobras and kraits. It has two front fixed fangs and a potent pre-synaptic neurotoxin

----------


## Jellybeans

> the second one is a death adder ;-) its actually an elapid, so related to corals and cobras and kraits. It has two front fixed fangs and a potent pre-synaptic neurotoxin


What are the chances of surviving a bite?


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

> What are the chances of surviving a bite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Really good. A/V is kept at miami dade, and even without AV the neurotoxicity is reversible using a systemic approach to recovery with multiple interventions. Of course fatality rate un-treated is high due to respiratory failure

----------


## reptileexperts

Spent a bit of time with the reptiles this weekend cleaning and what not so some spam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-21-2019),e_nigma (01-30-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-21-2019)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Really like the collection, that cobra looks really awsome. Just happens to be my favorite species so I am a little bias. Stay safe and share some more pics when you can.

----------


## tickyyy

so far what is your full venomous collection

----------


## Jellybeans

The third one from the top has a most beautiful pattern, I'm guessing it's a Viper of some sort and what type is the one with the meal in its mouth. Nice pattern

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

Really great photos

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Gaboons are my favorite I think they're just stunning

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Bonus round. Our variable bush vipers we introduced last night took almost instantly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-10-2019),_Dianne_ (01-29-2019),e_nigma (01-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-22-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

> Really like the collection, that cobra looks really awsome. Just happens to be my favorite species so I am a little bias. Stay safe and share some more pics when you can.


Samar are hard not to love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

> The third one from the top has a most beautiful pattern, I'm guessing it's a Viper of some sort and what type is the one with the meal in its mouth. Nice pattern
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Its a species of neotropical rattlesnake, Guarico Rattlesnake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

> Gaboons are my favorite I think they're just stunning
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Gaboons start most folks fascination. Pretty sure it was one of the first venomous species I learned from zoo books ages and ages ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Better shot of our poor mans bushmaster 
Atropoides mexicanus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-10-2019),_Dianne_ (01-29-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Omg beautiful!
I want yellow guy.....oh wait no I dont!  LOL 


> Bonus round. Our variable bush vipers we introduced last night took almost instantly 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

> Omg beautiful!
> I want yellow guy.....oh wait no I dont!  LOL 
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Girl  :Wink:  not guy. Guy is black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Female Atropoides eating last night 


Checking on the copperhead and changing water led to a nice musk party. Gotta love winter. 


Updated colletts in a bucket pic 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-10-2019),_Dianne_ (01-31-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-31-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-31-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-10-2019),_Dianne_ (02-03-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-03-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Fantastic pics 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Took a professional photo for a change. Or a studio photo rather of our Atropoides mexicanus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-10-2019),_Dianne_ (02-26-2019),Jakethesnake69 (02-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Great picture of a beautiful snake.

----------


## e_nigma

Eyelash Viper is one of the most beautiful snakes ever, but I would be scared to home one. What a beautiful snake!

----------


## reptileexperts

Daboia russelli from yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-11-2019),_Dianne_ (02-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

Our hobby evolves and so does our member's photographic skills. Outstanding job  :Good Job:

----------


## reptileexperts

> Our hobby evolves and so does our member's photographic skills. Outstanding job


Eh just hard to get time to take the shots so I usually just post cell shots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Photo dump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-25-2019),_Dianne_ (02-26-2019)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Really great photos, that Cobra is really fantastic what a great shot.

----------


## Bogertophis

Wonderful photos, that cobra (wow!) and those Russell's are gorgeous!  What kind is the one right after the Russell's and before 
the gaboon viper?  Thanks for all!   :Good Job:

----------


## reptileexperts

> Wonderful photos, that cobra (wow!) and those Russell's are gorgeous!  What kind is the one right after the Russell's and before 
> the gaboon viper?  Thanks for all!


Acanthophis rugosus - rough-scaled death Adder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-26-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Finally in shed


Scaleless update 


And a little Sri Lankan Palm Viper feeding shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-26-2019),_Dianne_ (03-06-2019),_Pengil_ (03-06-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Couple shots for an update. 

Two cobras are our most recent additions. 1.1 Monocled Cobra, Naja kaouthia. Pastel multi het. They really are that purple! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-26-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-26-2019),_Dianne_ (05-28-2019),fadingdaylight (05-26-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-26-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Such beauties!   :Bowdown:

----------


## Bodie

Glad you updated this thread.  I just joined last year and never saw the original pics.  Your current and older pics are absolutely amazing.  Venomous snakes to me have that awe factor.  Your collection is gorgeous!

----------


## richardhind1972

Such fantastic photos of your collection 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Holding one of the Russells in a bucket for a cage clean 


Alfred Wallace update. The scaleless albino atrox 


Death Adder in holding while cage gets cleaned 


Fer-de-lance, correctly called the common lancehead or properly called Bothrops atrox male from Suriname. My calmest Bothrops 


Close up of Male Puff Adder. Dwarf locale from Lake Nakuru. I never wanted puffs till I learned about this locale. Amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-27-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-03-2019),_Dianne_ (05-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Such great pics again 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Have mixed feelings about this photo but nevertheless our pair of poor mans bushmasters 

Atropoides mexicanus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-03-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-03-2019),_jmcrook_ (06-03-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-03-2019)

----------


## Neal

I bet I know what the next venomous snake in your collection will be, lol.

----------


## reptileexperts

> I bet I know what the next venomous snake in your collection will be, lol.


Yeah this wait is brutal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Bothrops bit the tongues spraying venom while trying to grab the mouse tonight. 


Fresh shed meant bigger meal tonight. His first hopper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-14-2019),_dakski_ (06-13-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Bothrops bit the tongues spraying venom while trying to grab the mouse tonight. 
> 
> 
> Fresh shed meant bigger meal tonight. His first hopper 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really great pics 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

is that a scaleless rattlesnake

----------


## reptileexperts

> is that a scaleless rattlesnake


Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

> Yes. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's really cute, looks like a sphynx cat

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (06-14-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

> it's really cute, looks like a sphynx cat


Does not quite feel like one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yes. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Poor thing looks like he was skinned at a round-up...I'll take mine with scales, please.

----------


## dakski

I think that scaleless rattlesnake is gorgeous. Or as people say up here in almost MA (I am from NYC and Southern CT - where we talk like New Yorkers), "Wicked Awesome."

----------


## Neal

You should definitely get some close up photos with the bothrops, so kidding.

----------


## reptileexperts

Last minute addition this week! Bitis nasicornus Cameroon locale. Known for their extremely long horns, bright colors into adulthood showcasing primarily reds and yellows. With subtle blues being shown on the head and dorsal region. 

We have 2 new Naja arriving this week! So stay tuned. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*bcr229* (07-03-2019),Bodie (07-03-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-12-2019),_dakski_ (07-09-2019),dr del (07-03-2019),Gio (07-24-2019),_jmcrook_ (07-03-2019)

----------


## bcr229

I could never keep one of those but the colors and patterns are incredible.

----------


## reptileexperts

Our Naja Naja karachiensis 


Naja nigricincta woodi 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-12-2019),_dakski_ (07-09-2019),dr del (07-09-2019),Gio (07-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-09-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-12-2019),cincy (07-24-2019),dr del (07-12-2019),Gio (07-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-12-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Our Bitis rhinoceros have been courting for a couple weeks now. While Gaboons are super common for import, I am hopeful we find success in our pairing as the male and female we have raised for a few years are some of the best examples of the breed I have seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-24-2019),_dakski_ (07-24-2019),Gio (07-24-2019),_jmcrook_ (07-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-25-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

This is by far the neatest thread I have seen since joining the forum thanks for sharing. Stay safe my friend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

Looking good.

Nice to see you here and WOW the new addition is really something!

----------

_reptileexperts_ (07-24-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

A soft box I had ordered from China a few weeks back made it in tonight. So I decided to grab a few snaps. 

Naja n woodi 

Bothrops atrox 

Daboia russelli 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-25-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

One more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Jakethesnake69 (07-24-2019),_jmcrook_ (07-25-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-25-2019)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

What a stunner.

----------


## reptileexperts

Just a scaleless Rattlesnake eating a hairless mouse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-25-2019),Jess Jones (11-09-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-29-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Monocled Cobra


Fresh shed rhino


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-05-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-29-2019),_dakski_ (07-29-2019),_jmcrook_ (07-29-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-29-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Them rhino colours are just so cool 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Me working with our black pak girl

This is in a fully contained area with two handlers and a bin near for quick containment if needed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-05-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (08-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-05-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Just a scaleless Rattlesnake eating a hairless mouse. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love everything about this. Scale less and hairless. Can I share this photo on facebook?

----------


## reptileexperts

> I love everything about this. Scale less and hairless. Can I share this photo on facebook?


Yep feel free 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Happening now around the room 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-05-2019),dr del (08-06-2019),Jess Jones (11-09-2019),_jmcrook_ (08-05-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (08-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-06-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Naja pallida decides to charge me last night 


Just a nice Russells pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-13-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Colletts snake


Fresh shed sputatrix 


One grumpy kaouthia who would rather go after me than food 


First time black beauty aka Naja Naja pak locale was angry enough to puppy carry her food to me hooded. 


Woodi fresh shed last night. Potato pic but he pretty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-16-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-25-2019),dr del (08-16-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-16-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics as usual 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_reptileexperts_ (08-16-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Morning cleanup with one of the most dangerous snakes in the world. Also a quick reminder to never use bare hands for cleaning viper feces. Gloves or a scoop! Notice the shiny shed fang just sitting there waiting to shank an unsuspecting finger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-25-2019),dr del (08-25-2019),Gio (09-03-2019),_jmcrook_ (08-25-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...Morning cleanup with one of the most dangerous snakes in the world. Also a quick reminder to never use bare hands for cleaning viper feces. Gloves or a scoop! Notice the shiny shed fang just sitting there waiting to shank an unsuspecting finger...


Something most people would NEVER think about.   :Good Job:    It always amazed me just how many shed fangs I saw in my rattlesnake's feces...amazing because fangs are so 
sharp, yet they pass harmlessly thru their digestive tract & out the "other end".  I'd hesitate to feed hairless rodents for this reason, I suspect that it's mostly the hair that 
functions as "fiber" and sweeps out any fangs that came loose & were swallowed during their meals.  To put it in human terms, that's like us swallowing a toothpick with a
meal, & we know from medical records that often doesn't end well.  Snakes have awesome adaptations, when you consider that swallowing a fang isn't a one-off either- 
fangs get replaced many times thru-out the snake's life.

----------

_reptileexperts_ (08-26-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Our new male Naja Naja we are raising to go with our female black pak. He is a black Indian crossed with a southern.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-27-2019),Jakethesnake69 (08-27-2019),Jess Jones (11-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-27-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Yadayada photo dump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-10-2019),cincy (09-03-2019),Gio (09-03-2019),Jakethesnake69 (09-03-2019),Jess Jones (11-09-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (09-05-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Photo dump after tonights feeding round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-10-2019),_dakski_ (09-10-2019),Jess Jones (11-09-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (09-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-10-2019),_wnateg_ (09-10-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Sri Lankan pit viper? I love it.

----------


## reptileexperts

> Sri Lankan pit viper? I love it.


Yes, Sri Lankan Pit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_wnateg_ (09-11-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Ransoms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-16-2019),dr del (09-17-2019),Jess Jones (11-09-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

Really Cool Pics, I've been going thru your thread looking at all the pics you posted,

WAY out of my league, but love seeing all the various venomous snakes!

----------


## reptileexperts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-01-2019),cincy (10-01-2019),dr del (10-01-2019),Jess Jones (11-09-2019),_ladywhipple02_ (10-01-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-01-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Felt over due for a dump.  Here you go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-18-2019),_dakski_ (10-19-2019),Gio (11-06-2019),_Gocntry_ (10-18-2019),Jess Jones (11-09-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

Pics are Really Cool,

The ones of the scaleless eating the hairless are kinda Creepy looking too  :Smile:

----------


## reptileexperts

Back into Gabinos! These 1.1 are F2 meaning both parents were Gabinos. True USCBB. So excited to have these! Produced by a close friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-05-2019),_dakski_ (11-05-2019),dr del (11-05-2019),Gio (11-06-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-05-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-05-2019)

----------


## Gio

Always good to see you pop in here.

These are beautiful photos of a very interesting collection.

----------


## Aerries

Mannnnnn I LOVE Gabinos everything about them blows my mind, if only I could I would!...for now Ill just live vicariously through you! And absolutely gorgeous animals, thank you for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Naja n woodi 



Bitis caudalis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-08-2019),Jess Jones (11-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

First confirmed lock on our trans pecos copperheads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-11-2019),_dakski_ (11-11-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-17-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Congratulations to the happy couple.   :Very Happy:

----------


## reptileexperts

Bitis caudalis male. Limpopo locale 



Black Pakistan cobra female getting some insane size. 


Fresh shed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-17-2019),dr del (11-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-17-2019),_wnateg_ (11-17-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Horned adder, one of my favorites!

----------


## Bogertophis

Sorry, but I still wanna knit a sweater for that last one... :Wink:   I do enjoy your pics though, thanks for sharing.

----------


## reptileexperts

Moojeni + medium rat


Black Pak and a medium rat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-19-2019),_dakski_ (11-18-2019),Gio (11-19-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-20-2019),_wnateg_ (11-18-2019)

----------


## Gio

Looking good Cody,

Keep the updates coming, and if you still have a retic or two to show off, I'd like to see an update on them when you have some rare, spare time!

----------


## reptileexperts

> Looking good Cody,
> 
> Keep the updates coming, and if you still have a retic or two to show off, I'd like to see an update on them when you have some rare, spare time!



Had the male out yesterday. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-10-2019),Gio (12-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-10-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Had the male out yesterday. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sensational!

I've still got my boy.

He's a handful now and then but at 3.5 years old I think he's close to topped off in size. 

Your boy looks great and those colors are very nice I really like the head!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-10-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

We added this male yesterday to go with our female black pak. 



He decided to destroy his bag while in transit so the first order of business was a bath and dry off before being placed in his new enclosure. 


 Meanwhile our forest was out cruising night before last, and as someone on reddit pointed out he has a nice Halloween smiley face on his inside hood area. 



Death adder doesnt get posted much so an update on him. 


And because it feels appropriate, a King Cobra we captured and relocated in Bali Indonesia last week! 

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-10-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-10-2019),Gio (12-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-10-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Gabino hybrid babies growing and maybe going into the first shed since dropping skin at birth.


The female with the Gaboon head unfortunately doesnt strike at food yet. Thankfully she hasnt refused when assist fed and weve had no regurgitations from her. 


Newbie got some food last night, in traditional fashion of a cobra ate without reservation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-18-2019),Gio (12-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-11-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

This is one of my favorite threads to watch. I don't post much anymore but wanted to commend you on taking care of such amazing animals that I will never own.

----------

_reptileexperts_ (12-12-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Views from around the room last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-18-2019),_Gocntry_ (12-13-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-18-2019),_wnateg_ (12-13-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Gabino Soak 


Male mono 


Female mono with her purple tail 


Male Cameroon a Rhino Viper 


Mushu Variable Bush Viper 


Toothless. 


Cranky Crotalus d pifanorum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-18-2019),Jakethesnake69 (12-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-18-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I miss keeping rattlebrats...someone should invent an alarm clock that rattles... :Very Happy:  just sayin'.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-18-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Black Pakistan cobras breeding has started 


These lake Nakuru puff adders were officially of age this season so this is the first time theyve met. 


Locked and loaded after a few hours in the dark



Copperheads were loaded last night too 


Updated Collett photo during cage cleaning 


Went to pair our horned adders in their new enclosure, but sadly the male has passed  :Sad:  so heres the female in her breeding ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-21-2019),_Gocntry_ (12-22-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...
> 
> 
> Went to pair our horned adders in their new enclosure, but sadly the male has passed  so heres the female in her breeding ground...


What a shame.  How old was he?  They were housed together?  All the others are mighty impressive-    :Very Happy:

----------


## reptileexperts

> What a shame.  How old was he?  They were housed together?  All the others are mighty impressive-


They were separated. Went to place them together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> They were separated. Went to place them together. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a real shame...such rotten timing, not getting a chance to mate.

----------


## reptileexperts

> That's a real shame...such rotten timing, not getting a chance to mate.


Yeah it was a kick in the groin. Im not sure his age, but he was in rough shape when we got him. Very kinked from multiple bites from previous breeding seasons before we got him. He was eating then went off food for 5 weeks (they only eat once a month maybe 2 times a month max) but between that and the kinks and stress maybe he rolled. It happens. Sad due to how hard he is to replace but part of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019)

----------


## reptileexperts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-03-2020),dr del (02-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-03-2020)

----------


## reptileexperts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-03-2020),dr del (02-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-03-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

What is this?  I think I'm in love...at least with his looks.   :Very Happy:   What a beauty!  And those eyes!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-03-2020)

----------


## reptileexperts

> What is this?  I think I'm in love...at least with his looks.    What a beauty!  And those eyes!


Trimeresurus trigonacephalus 

Sri Lankan Palm viper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-04-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-04-2020)

----------


## reptileexperts

Female Gabino fresh shed. 


Male Gabino fresh shed 


Bothrops moojeni shedding. Big girl 


Bitis caudalis fresh shed 

On egg watxh with our black pak. Incubator on and ready. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-20-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-21-2020),Gio (02-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-20-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-20-2020)

----------


## Gio

Very pretty looking stuff!

----------


## wnateg

So jealous

----------


## Bogertophis

That's what I miss about keeping rattlebrats...they've got great "smiles".  Them's beautiful  :Snake: sssss.

----------


## reptileexperts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-04-2020),_Gocntry_ (03-14-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-13-2020)

----------


## reptileexperts

With increasing demands for ventilators at hospitals due to covid-19, venomous keepers need to have extra care and caution in place as life saving tools may not be available if mistakes happen. As a result we are minimizing contact with our animals and maintaining best we can at this level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-04-2020),_dakski_ (04-04-2020),Gio (04-04-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-04-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (04-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-04-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Well there's never a 'good time' to blow it, but this is surely not it.   :Wink:

----------


## vivi

I don´t think I could keep anything venomous, but those cobras, MAN, they are beautiful! Their defense postures are super impressive!

----------


## wnateg

How many venomous snakes do you have?

----------


## reptileexperts

> How many venomous snakes do you have?


We maintain around 29 different species of venomous at current. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

The colors, the patterns, all of it, simply beautiful!

----------


## Aerries

The Rhino and Gaboon are just DROP DEAD GORGEOUS! I really hope I nailed the id on that lol Gabbies are my favorite all around  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vivi

Anything elipidae is rad, period.

----------


## reptileexperts

Happy to announce our Lake Nakuru Puff Adders have dropped their babies! Locks started December 21 - January 6th, babies dropped May 6th. Female was kept at 92 degrees and never left her hot spot. The parents are German imports from 2016. Really proud of them! 

7.10 UsCBB lake Nakuru Puff Adders 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-15-2020),_dakski_ (05-08-2020),Gio (05-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-08-2020),_wnateg_ (05-08-2020)

----------


## Gio

Looking good Cody!

Always treat when you stop by here!

----------


## rlditmars

Very Cool. 17 is a lot compared to Balls. Is that near an average clutch size?

----------


## reptileexperts

> Very Cool. 17 is a lot compared to Balls. Is that near an average clutch size?


Small side actually. Puff adders produce the largest clutches of any snake species on record with the most being 146 babies dropped from a single female. Most clutches average 30-40, she had 7 slugs with the babies and shes just under 3 so for her I think its par for the course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-15-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-08-2020),_rlditmars_ (05-08-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

OMG! They are so cute, in a if you get bit your in trouble kinda way. 

146 babies that's insane! How large was the female?

----------


## reptileexperts

Short update! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-15-2020),cincy (07-16-2020),_dakski_ (07-15-2020),dr del (07-16-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-16-2020),_rlditmars_ (07-15-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (07-15-2020),_wnateg_ (07-15-2020)

----------


## reptileexperts

New arrival this weekend! Super excited to work with this species after finding them on Komodo Island this last winter. 

Komodo Island Blue Pit Viper. Trim insularis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-20-2020),dr del (07-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-20-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-23-2020)

----------


## reptileexperts

Black is back. Our new Naja sumatrana black phase. Malabar Spitting Cobra 


Our new young Bitis caudalis male


Our young female Bushmaster  :Smile:  Lachesis muta 

The impossible to photograph Naja atra pearl mutation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-22-2020),_dakski_ (09-22-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-22-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-23-2020)

----------


## Spicey

Found this on Wiki.  No word on how big the female was, but there is also a Youtube video of a female Kenyan with *147* babies.  She certainly has a lot of babies with her;  not sure how they counted them, lol.  

"A *Kenyan* female in a *Czech zoo* gave birth to 156 young, the largest litter for any species of snake."

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (09-23-2020)

----------

